# GPU Question



## baksteen8168 (17/7/20)

Any GPU boffins out there. I haven't bought a graphics card in ages so I'm lost here.

a Buddy is selling his Sapphire 6GB HD 7970 Vapor-X for R3000. Should I pick it up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Any GPU boffins out there. I haven't bought a graphics card in ages so I'm lost here.
> 
> a Buddy is selling his Sapphire 6GB HD 7970 Vapor-X for R3000. Should I pick it up?


 Want to but I have no clue. The last card I bought cost a few hundred short of that much and was few hundred megabytes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN (17/7/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Any GPU boffins out there. I haven't bought a graphics card in ages so I'm lost here.
> 
> a Buddy is selling his Sapphire 6GB HD 7970 Vapor-X for R3000. Should I pick it up?




Not worth it IMO mate , HD 7970 series came out in 2011 ..very outdated now. Rather look out for RX 580 / RX 570

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/7/20)

iPWN said:


> Not worth it IMO mate , HD 7970 series came out in 2011 ..very outdated now. Rather look out for RX 580 / RX 570


Thanks. Will keep a lookout for those cards.

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

